# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Coral Restoration Project- USVI Private Island Beach Resort and Club

## stbartshopper

https://www.lovangovi.com/

A short 15 minute boat ride from St. John.
Looks quite interesting.  :cool:

----------


## TJH

We enjoyed a nice lunch there in January - my only food photo was a cool lobster and mango "ceviche" w/chips. Other photos are the scheduled lunch ferry from St John (private boats can come at any time). We did not use the pool and cabana section, but took a look at it. Another time we'll snorkel there - we snorkeled in 2018 but the coral continues to improve in the USVI post-Irmaria. IMG_2365.jpgIMG_2366.jpgIMG_2368.jpg

----------


## TJH

JEK - I was trying to load all three at once and maybe I was impatient...lol. They loaded fine one at a time. Fixed it in edit.

----------

